# Anyone listen to podcasts



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I drive an hour each way to work started listening to podcasts wondering if anyone has any recommendations. I listen to a lot of different stuff TED casts,planet money,The Way I Heard It with Mike Rowe,Science Vs and a bunch of true crime mystery stuff. Was wondering if anyone could put me onto anything dealing with agriculture or business related or just plain interesting. Let’s hear what you have.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know how old you are, but I like Old Time Rock and Roll. Lee Douglas does a masterful job of giving the background and history of songs and artists from the 0's and 60's, many of which are little known.

Ralph


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't listen to any on a regular basis but I do watch a few of Joe Rogan's older ones that are pretty interesting.

This one with Jeff Evans was one that got me hooked. He has lived and done some pretty interesting things. Pretty cool listening to him talk about his experiences on Mt. Everest.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

After the end of 2018, Michael Savage will have podcasted programs. 
I find his political views, wit, and health advice to be fascinating. 
Currently, You can listen to him on line on KSFO at 3pm eastern time.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Levin and Dan Bongino are my two top picks.


----------

